# Total novice here - 1st stack - please critique



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, so this is my 1st attempt at a stack.. Let me have it! 

Also, what are your thoughts on what "type" of GSD my boy is? Working line? or backyard bred? 

(please ignore the shaved part of his tummy.. He had to have an ultrasound done recently)


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

You ask what "type" of GSD your dog is - where did you get him? What do you know of his history or what is behind him?


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know virtually nothing about his history. I rescued him from someone on CraigsList. The guy said he didn't have papers for him. I've since tried contacting the guy to ask what breeder he got him from, but I've gotten no response. The man I rescued him from lived here in Kansas City. I've done some research on the breeders here in KC, but all of them seem to produce showlines (none of which look like my dog). I'm sure he's just a BYB dog, but if he shows any characteristics of anything more "pure", then I'd like to hear the opinions. I know very little about showlines vs. working lines vs. BYB, which is why I'm asking for opinions from more experienced GSD people.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks American show or pet lines. Without a pedigree you're never going to know exactly, but he's definitely got a lot of American lines in there. 

I really can't give a formal critique, but he's a good looking boy. Well conditioned. I'm sure he's a great pet. You'll get plenty of compliments on him walking down the street. Keep him nice as fit like in these pictures.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

you did an excellent job stacking him!! He looks like pet lines and I am sure he is a great dog. I don't know much about criticing but I think he has great ears, expression, and eyes..I am a head person


----------

